# Rechner möglichst schnell starten



## fercules (27. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

mir geht es darum ein Betriebssystem möglichst schnell zu starten. Hierbei ist es egal, ob es sich um WIN 95, WIN 98, WIN 2000 oder WIN XP handelt. Evtl. sogar Linux oder ein anderes OS.

Neben einem schnellen Prozessor und viel RAM würde es vielleicht etwas bringen, wenn man dem RAM Check im Bios disabled und manche Treiber deaktiviert, oder? Welche Möglichkeiten gibt es noch? Hauptsache das Teil fährt so schnell wie irgend möglich hoch.

Viele Grüße
Fercules


----------



## Hawkster (27. Dezember 2004)

Darf ich mal was fragen?

Wieso

MFG Hawkster


----------



## rsspider (27. Dezember 2004)

Genau StandBy und Reaktivieren ist wesentlich schneller. Ausserdem warum den Rechner noch ausmachen? Obwohl meiner Startet unter XP in 1,5min und dann braucht er nochmal 3min um die komplette WIN Umgebung zu starten. Alles nur Fake, alles braucht seine Zeit.

Gruss
Ronny


----------



## Andreas Späth (27. Dezember 2004)

Ich frag mich was man davon hat wenn der PC jetzt 20 sekunden schneller gestartet hat.
Mein Notebook bootet Windows XP in >30 Sekunden, warum dass allerdings so schnell geht weiss ich allerdings selber nicht.
Beabsichtigt irgendwas an den Einstellungen verändert damit es schneller bootet habe ich allerdings nicht.
Ich hab einige unnötigt Windows Dienste deaktiviert, defragmentiere regelmäsig und halt den Autostart frei von unnötigem Müll.

Einen Weg wüsste ich noch, einige Tuningprogramme können ( zumindest haben sie einen Knopf auf dem das steht ) die Bootdateien neu anordnen was das booten beschleunigen soll.


----------



## devilrga (27. Dezember 2004)

hi,
also ich finde bei Google mindestens 50 brauchbare Ergebnisse.

mfg


----------

